# Multi-function mania: App-enabled smart watch shipments to reach 36 million p.a. by 2018



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

Apple and Samsung already dominate the world of smart phones. Now it seems they are all set to dominate the world of app-enabled smart watches. New findings from leading hi-tech analysts, Juniper Research, have revealed that app-enabled smart watch shipments will reach 36 million per annum by 2018, compared to just over 1 million this year. Who knows, this trend could even see the emergence of a new watch forum on Watchuseek!

The new report found that shipments of smart watches will be driven by a new Multi-function segment capable of performing an array of additional functionalities such as tracking fitness and sports activities, payments or ticketing compared to the more limited Dashboard/Console segment.

*Apple & Samsung's Key Role *









Juniper's latest report, _'Next Generation Smart Watches: Market Prospects 2013-2018 ' _contends that the entrance of Apple and Samsung into this sector - as suggested by recent trademarks and patents - will help to validate the category and act as a catalyst for other competitors to enter the space.

Report author Nitin Bhas stated: _"By educating and publicising this device segment to the consumer, Apple and Samsung will indeed act as a catalyst to the market. In addition, being a key influencer, these player's entry into the smart watch segment will benefit existing smart watch players - providing an increase in awareness and adoption of other wearable devices" . _

However, the smart watch invasion is unlikely to dampen the passion for Swiss mechanical watches. The report noted that both smart watch categories - Dashboard/Console and Multi-function - will only appeal to a niche demographic when compared to tablet and smart phones for example and hence the market potential will be comparatively limited.

*Premium and standard price models to differentiate smart watches *

The report defines Multi-function Smart Watches as premium products, thereby differentiating them from existing products such as the Pebble and the Sony Smart Watch. This is expected to result in a multiple price band category similar to the current smartphone market. This means that while the average retail cost for Dashboard/Console smart watches will decline over the forecast period, pricing for the Multi-function devices will remain almost constant.

Other key findings reveal significant opportunities will arise for app developers - across the health, fitness, sports and communications segments. And App-enabled mobile wireless accessory shipments will approach 170 million by 2018.

If you want to find out more about this subject you can visit the Juniper website and download their full report _'Smart watches&#8230;it's about time'._

Visit the Juniper website


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like nothing more than a big guess considering the market is currently selling over $1 million units annually and we don't really have any awesome smart watches on the market.

I don't anticipate the smart watch being anything beyond an extension of the smart phone itself. Meaning, it syncs to your phone and displays info from your phone onto the watch screen. I think there is a market for it, but I don't think a watch enthusiast will stop wearing their favorite watches when they can get the same information and functionality by taking their phone out of their pocket.


----------



## mosesu (Aug 30, 2013)

It's cool


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Perseus said:


> Sounds like nothing more than a big guess considering the market is currently selling over $1 million units annually and we don't really have any awesome smart watches on the market.
> 
> I don't anticipate the smart watch being anything beyond an extension of the smart phone itself. Meaning, it syncs to your phone and displays info from your phone onto the watch screen. I think there is a market for it, but I don't think a watch enthusiast will stop wearing their favorite watches when they can get the same information and functionality by taking their phone out of their pocket.


Considering the number of people willing to buy anything with an Apple logo on it, regardless of their actual needs, I can see them reaching that number.

Will I be able to use one of those next to a nice automatic?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

the second photo of the Samsung watch is a student project by industrial design in Cal State Long Beach back in 2009


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

I wonder how many joggers and fitness types are run over and squashed while checking their fitness on a smart watch?


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Hideous looking things.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like the 2013 prediction was accurate https://www.statista.com/statistics/525848/global-smartwatch-shipments/


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks great, like


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

usa-60 said:


> Looks great, like


Which one?


----------

